# How to get goat to eat supplement



## E Roberts (Jun 10, 2018)

So show season is coming up in Texas and i've got my wether and hes doing well, learning to walk and brace but, i recently got the purina high octane champion drive topdress. Smell awful, i'm not sure if i would recommend cause i've never used this supplement before, but my wether doesn't like it at all and when i put it in his feed he doesn't even eat his feed. does anyone have any ideas on how to get him to start eating it??? please really need help he has to gain 23 pounds to make weight. if u have any ideas please reply, thanks-emily may 27, 2019


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I sneak anything and everything into applesauce. With some slippery elm too, covers up strong smells.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

E Roberts said:


> So show season is coming up in Texas and i've got my wether and hes doing well, learning to walk and brace but, i recently got the purina high octane champion drive topdress. Smell awful, i'm not sure if i would recommend cause i've never used this supplement before, but my wether doesn't like it at all and when i put it in his feed he doesn't even eat his feed. does anyone have any ideas on how to get him to start eating it??? please really need help he has to gain 23 pounds to make weight. if u have any ideas please reply, thanks-emily may 27, 2019


What about calf manna? That is good for puttin on weight.


----------



## E Roberts (Jun 10, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I sneak anything and everything into applesauce. With some slippery elm too, covers up strong smells.


thanks i might try that


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

The show world simply befuddles me. I never have anything helpful to say. But @HoosierShadow can usually help?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I pm'd you back Emily! But wanted to add here as well.

I've not used the Champion drive topdress, I'll ask a friend if they've used that one and any issues. Not sure how it should smell or what the texture is.
The only Purina supplement we've used is Power Fuel, and that has helped get some gain on some of our goats. We normally don't topdress.

In the pm I sent, I stated that what we've done when we've introduced the Power Fuel or calf manna is to make sure they are hungry, nothing else to they can eat on - grain or hay. We put some of the supplement down and let them pick at it or get hungry enough to consider trying it. 
I want to say we give them about an hour, then we'd offer grain. Now, we have breeding goats so we offer hay at this point as well.
Usually after a few days they will start to eat it. Supplements like Power Fuel I topdress, I don't mix it into their feed. I pour the feed and put the supplement on top. In fact, the bucks love their Power Fuel and will dig through the feed to get it. They will also stand there and stare at me impatiently after I pour the feed - waiting for the supplement. They want it first.

If that doesn't work I am really not sure, because that's always worked for us. I've not tried things like applesauce, But I suggest if you try something like that, make sure they like it first or you'll just waste the supplement ($$). 

I wish I could help more but again never used that particular supplement, so I am not sure about smell or even the texture. I have some friends that I believe use or have used it so I will ask and get their opinions.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

HoosierShadow said:


> the bucks love their Power Fuel... They will... stand there and stare at me impatiently after I pour the feed - waiting for the supplement. They want it first.


What a wonderful word picture you've given us! "We aren't falling for that again, Mom"


----------



## jodane (Apr 18, 2017)

We use this trick for Copper bolus, but it might work for your top dress. Prepping... I feed my goats "snacks" when we have them like cucumber peel, apple cores etc. Part of these snacks are banana peel I cut into bite sized chunks. So they are now used to banana taste and love it. If you've never given them banana, they will most likely not want to eat it at first until they figure out it is good.

When needing to give them something like copper bolus, take a chunk of banana, scoop out the center, pour in the bolus (or your supplement) and then put a tiny bit of the scooped out center on top to seal it in. Works *most* of the time.


----------



## Sallie Mayer (May 15, 2019)

I am new at this and have to give my ND goat a copper bolus that is in a capsule. Can I stick the whole capsule in a chunk of banana?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sallie Mayer said:


> I am new at this and have to give my ND goat a copper bolus that is in a capsule. Can I stick the whole capsule in a chunk of banana?


Sure


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

mariarose said:


> What a wonderful word picture you've given us! "We aren't falling for that again, Mom"


The boys are rotten! But I adore them. They are getting very little supplement at all, and they are not happy about that. 
I took these a few weeks ago. Grain poured and they just stood there giving me 'that' look waiting..lol


----------



## E Roberts (Jun 10, 2018)

HoosierShadow said:


> I pm'd you back Emily! But wanted to add here as well.
> 
> I've not used the Champion drive topdress, I'll ask a friend if they've used that one and any issues. Not sure how it should smell or what the texture is.
> The only Purina supplement we've used is Power Fuel, and that has helped get some gain on some of our goats. We normally don't topdress.
> ...


 It's dry, little, light colored pellets and it smells "expensive".


----------



## Sallie Mayer (May 15, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Sure


She loves bananna! She took her calcium bolus with ease! What a relief for this new goat mom! Thanks!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Sallie Mayer said:


> She took her calcium bolus


Calcium? Or Copper?


----------



## Sallie Mayer (May 15, 2019)

mariarose said:


> Calcium? Or Copper?


Woooops! I meant to say copper


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Any luck getting the wether to eat his supplement yet? 
I've been introducing some kelp we were given to some of our herd, and it's been mixed reviews by them.

However, the bucks still make me laugh about their love for the power fuel supplement. I am afraid what will happen when we don't give it anymore!
I got a video of them waiting for it this evening.... They are a silly pair for sure. They are good boys, they were unsure about that flash on my phone though! 





They will eat the grain after they get the 'icing on the cake' lol.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Wow, mine will dig in no matter what is in the feeder.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Wow, mine will dig in no matter what is in the feeder.


All of our other goats will dig in, but these guys are spoiled rotten brats lol. When I first introduced supplements, they were like nope... not happening. So I just put it on top vs. mixing it in. Funny how their opinion changed! They get a little bit of Power Fuel, but also get a tiny bit of Gro n'Glo (feed store version of Calf Manna - also costs 1/2 as much!). The Gro n'Glo has really made for shiny coats. I started the yearlings and babies on it a couple of weeks ago and I am impressed with how shiny their coats have become!


----------



## E Roberts (Jun 10, 2018)

HoosierShadow said:


> Any luck getting the wether to eat his supplement yet?
> I've been introducing some kelp we were given to some of our herd, and it's been mixed reviews by them.
> 
> However, the bucks still make me laugh about their love for the power fuel supplement. I am afraid what will happen when we don't give it anymore!
> ...


he still doesn't like it, he's barely liking his feed. I'm not sure if he'll ever like the supplement. did u ever get any tips from your friend about the supplement?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

HoosierShadow said:


> Any luck getting the wether to eat his supplement yet?
> I've been introducing some kelp we were given to some of our herd, and it's been mixed reviews by them.
> 
> However, the bucks still make me laugh about their love for the power fuel supplement. I am afraid what will happen when we don't give it anymore!
> ...


Kelp is eaten more by the goats who need it. You should take the fact that some don't like it as a good thing.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

E Roberts said:


> he still doesn't like it, he's barely liking his feed. I'm not sure if he'll ever like the supplement. did u ever get any tips from your friend about the supplement?


No unfortunately I haven't heard back from the one I asked, I will ask again, I know they've been super busy (teacher/end of school year craze). 
I'm sorry he is not eating well, especially his grain. Have you made sure he is not wormy? I know that can be an indicator of worms when they are not eating well. if not, you might look into giving him some oral B-Complex and probiotics for a few days to see if that helps with his appetite. If weather is hot or yucky that can play a part in appetite/consumption.
You might also look into Vitacharge Liquid Boost, I've used it under stress in the past and the goats did well. It kept my son's buck eating through hotter days and at shows.
I wish I had more advice to offer, unfortunately, it's tough to know how these critters will react to different supplements or feeds. I never expected the bucks to love their power fuel so much. They wouldn't be getting it if they didn't need a little more cover on them.



NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Kelp is eaten more by the goats who need it. You should take the fact that some don't like it as a good thing.


I really think a majority of them are not wanting it. I don't add much at all to their feed. I figure if there is something left in the bottom of the feeder, then someone must like it because it's gone by the next time I go out to feed lol.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Mine eat kelp like candy.lol I tried free choice, and they ate 25 lbs in a week. No more free choice kelp. This was along side of cargil onyx, cobalt block and weekly replamin plus gel.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Never add kelp to feed. Goats should eat as much they feel is necessary.


Of course, with money issues, it is a hard hit on the budget because some will eat the whole bag. I fill the feeder at a specific rate daily, a rate I can afford. It is up to my goats at that point how much they wish to eat. I do not believe in adding any sort of mineral supplement to feed.

Mine used to go gaga for kelp, then switched to filtered water instead of the well and they eat it at the same rate of loose minerals. A lick now and then.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Kelp is high in iodine. Since iodine is categorised as a trace mineral, there is a risk of receiving/ingesting excessive amounts. Iodine levels are used and processed as a type of regulator for thyroid function. Inadequate amounts of circulating iodine leads to hypothyroidism, too much excess leads to hyperthyroidism. In moderation, kelp can be a healthy supplement. In excess, the iodine levels can alter the endocrine functions of the thyroid gland over time. Goats have thyroid function just like other mammals.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Kelp is high in iodine. Since iodine is categorised as a trace mineral, there is a risk of receiving/ingesting excessive amounts. Iodine levels are used and processed as a type of regulator for thyroid function. Inadequate amounts of circulating iodine leads to hypothyroidism, too much excess leads to hyperthyroidism. In moderation, kelp can be a healthy supplement. In excess, the iodine levels can alter the endocrine functions of the thyroid gland over time. Goats have thyroid function just like other mammals.


Which is why it should not be given as a feed additive. Self regulation is the safest form of feed. Goats will eat the kelp they need, and they do know when to stop based on their needs just the same as loose minerals. In excess our loose minerals could do more harm than good as well. But we do have to trust our goats, to a certain point. Kelp is quite a safe form of iodine.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Which is why it should not be given as a feed additive. Self regulation is the safest form of feed.


Good point. This is also why goats need a separate salt lick apart from the minerals. Forcing the goats to get all salt from the mineral mix can lead to mineral toxicities, as the goats ingest too much trying to get enough salt.

Kelp is not a grain, @Dwarf Dad, and they won't eat it to excess like they will grain. It can be really expensive to offer at first, but they will reach satiety. Perhaps offer more and more until they reach a happy balance with you?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I guess I could try again, as I have swapped 1/2 of the alfalfa pellets out for pelletized feed. Good idea.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Never add kelp to feed. Goats should eat as much they feel is necessary.
> 
> Of course, with money issues, it is a hard hit on the budget because some will eat the whole bag. I fill the feeder at a specific rate daily, a rate I can afford. It is up to my goats at that point how much they wish to eat. I do not believe in adding any sort of mineral supplement to feed.
> 
> Mine used to go gaga for kelp, then switched to filtered water instead of the well and they eat it at the same rate of loose minerals. A lick now and then.


I agree, you don't add anything like loose minerals or kelp or anything of that sort to feed unless it's in small amounts to a pelleted feed - it will fall to the bottom of the feeder and if they want it they will eat it, if not they won't. I just have a small container of Kelp that was given to us, if I can get enough of them eating it/liking it then I'll consider trying to find bigger container/bag of it.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

HoosierShadow said:


> I agree, you don't add anything like loose minerals or kelp or anything of that sort to feed unless it's in small amounts to a pelleted feed - it will fall to the bottom of the feeder and if they want it they will eat it, if not they won't. I just have a small container of Kelp that was given to us, if I can get enough of them eating it/liking it then I'll consider trying to find bigger container/bag of it.


Again, the ones that need it will like it - the ones that don't will not. If your goats don't all love it, you are doing something right.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Ive gotten lucky it seems. Bonnie is pretty good, but Clyde is a dumpster. He will eat most anything. Ive heard Molasses will trick most goats into eating.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Mine don’t like molasses


----------



## E Roberts (Jun 10, 2018)

HoosierShadow said:


> No unfortunately I haven't heard back from the one I asked, I will ask again, I know they've been super busy (teacher/end of school year craze).
> I'm sorry he is not eating well, especially his grain. Have you made sure he is not wormy? I know that can be an indicator of worms when they are not eating well. if not, you might look into giving him some oral B-Complex and probiotics for a few days to see if that helps with his appetite. If weather is hot or yucky that can play a part in appetite/consumption.
> You might also look into Vitacharge Liquid Boost, I've used it under stress in the past and the goats did well. It kept my son's buck eating through hotter days and at shows.
> I wish I had more advice to offer, unfortunately, it's tough to know how these critters will react to different supplements or feeds. I never expected the bucks to love their power fuel so much. They wouldn't be getting it if they didn't need a little more cover on them.
> ...


He doesn't have worms, I've been checking his eyelids and stool everyday and they are perfect. He just doesn't like his feed but this is the third feed I've tried and I don't know what to do. He would be a great show wether in terms of muscle if he would only gain some weight. I'm not sure how to get him to eat anything anymore. All I know is that he does eat sweet gum leaves, so if anybody has a trick or tip with sweet gum leaves, leave it below please. Thanks- Emily 6-6-19


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

E Roberts said:


> He doesn't have worms, I've been checking his eyelids and stool everyday and they are perfect. He just doesn't like his feed but this is the third feed I've tried and I don't know what to do. He would be a great show wether in terms of muscle if he would only gain some weight. I'm not sure how to get him to eat anything anymore. All I know is that he does eat sweet gum leaves, so if anybody has a trick or tip with sweet gum leaves, leave it below please. Thanks- Emily 6-6-19


Eyelids and the appearance of poop is not a fool-proof nor comprehensive way to tell if parasites are present. I would proceed with a fecal test for worms and cocci.


----------



## E Roberts (Jun 10, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Eyelids and the appearance of poop is not a fool-proof nor comprehensive way to tell if parasites are present. I would proceed with a fecal test for worms and cocci.


I may do that. Do u have any ideas on how to get my wether eating his supplement? Thanks - Emily 6-6-19


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

E Roberts said:


> I may do that. Do u have any ideas on how to get my wether eating his supplement? Thanks - Emily 6-6-19


What is the supplement?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

E Roberts said:


> i recently got the purina high octane champion drive topdress.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

What’s the reason for feeding the supplement? The goat being underweight?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@NigerianDwarfOwner707 This is what I've read...


E Roberts said:


> So show season is coming up in Texas and i've got my wether and hes doing well, learning to walk and brace but,.....please really need help he has to gain 23 pounds to make weight.


Apparently there is a weight issue in order to qualify for the show ring. Time is running out.

Emily, I'd consider trying a different supplement at this point, such as cottonseed, or Calf Manna? Mine really like cottonseed hulls. Maybe it would help your guy?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

mariarose said:


> @NigerianDwarfOwner707 This is what I've read...
> 
> Apparently there is a weight issue in order to qualify for the show ring. Time is running out.
> 
> Emily, I'd consider trying a different supplement at this point, such as cottonseed, or Calf Manna? Mine really like cottonseed hulls. Maybe it would help your guy?


I agree. I am not familiar with this supplement.

What is the goats' current diet?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've not used the Purina High Octane Champion Drive, but my wether friends have. The ones I've spoke with had no issues getting their goats to eat it after a few days. 
We use Power Fuel to try and get some cover on our breeding goats, and keep some cover on young goats that are being weaned (since we started weaning a few weeks before show season).

Here is a chart that sort of explains how some of the supplements work - unfortunately every chart I've ever found talks about cattle, but it works the same way with goats/sheep pretty much.










This is what E Roberts is trying to get their wether to eat:

http://pulse.sullivansupply.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/High-Octane-Champion-Drive-sell-sheet.jpg

This is what we use:
http://pulse.sullivansupply.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/High-Octane-Power-Fuel-sell-sheet.jpg

So they do 2 different things.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Here's another link I just found that is good info!
https://www.purinamills.com/show-feed/education/detail/strategies-for-feeding-modern-show-goats


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

HoosierShadow said:


> Here's another link I just found that is good info!
> https://www.purinamills.com/show-feed/education/detail/strategies-for-feeding-modern-show-goats


A lot of information to dig into on there...


----------

